# Peak seeds - Northern Berry



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*F1 hybrid. Northern Lights #5 (BCSC) female pollinated with a Blueberry (SAG) male. May show a few distinctly different phenos but all winners. Potent and productive. 60/40 Indica/Sativa. Eight-nine weeks flowering indoors. Medium-med/tall height. *

*This is a very easy strain to grow and would recommend this strain to any and all begining growers. We got two different phenos from this strain and both were killer. The first tasted like Blueberry while the other has more of a fuel taste with a slight hint of Blueberry. The smoke is smooth and packs a punch. Two bong rips and your good to go for 2 or 3 hours and still beable to function. This strain is highly recommended to any and all. *

*www.peakseedsbc.com *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the smoke report dude. 
Might have to give that one a try. My two favorite strains in one.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 1, 2006)

good update brothers.

 I have been hanging on to skunkberry seeds for a couple months now from peak.  Germinated 4 of em other day, I just could not hold back any longer, From the raves ive heard of anything with blueberry in it, skunk being my fav, time to join the show..........


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with your report and I thank you for it.

I grew out this strain a couple of years ago and my crop got seeded by a lucky little guy.  Even seeded this was a good smoke.

I don't know why Peak Seeds is not more popular with folks as they have good genetics, good service, good prices and a good reputation.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks TBG, I think I may actually order some. I like the way that pure blueberry looks, and that F1. Tough choice, but since you say that one is easy, I will probably go with that. Time for some new strains.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 3, 2006)

ya they are very decently priced seeds....


----------



## Tonto (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd love to try this strain next, but the seeds are temporarily unavailable. Damn.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I'd love to try this strain next, but the seeds are temporarily unavailable. Damn.


*Tell ya what when they have them back in stock don't wait. Were gonna try the Skunkberry next time around when we order.  *


----------



## Tonto (Nov 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Tell ya what when they have them back in stock don't wait. Were gonna try the Skunkberry next time around when we order.  *


 
Oh no worries about that! You've given them such good reveiws that I will most definitely be getting them when they come available. :headbang2:


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 5, 2008)

do peak seeds deliver to the states?


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of a yield did you get Bro Grunt?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yes they do but they only accept money orders.  *


			
				gagjababy said:
			
		

> do peak seeds deliver to the states?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*On average we get about 1 oz. per plant. Could get more but we don't veg long. *


			
				godtea said:
			
		

> What kind of a yield did you get Bro Grunt?


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *F1 hybrid. Northern Lights #5 (BCSC) female pollinated with a Blueberry (SAG) male. May show a few distinctly different phenos but all winners. Potent and productive. 60/40 Indica/Sativa. Eight-nine weeks flowering indoors. Medium-med/tall height. *
> 
> *This is a very easy strain to grow and would recommend this strain to any and all begining growers. We got two different phenos from this strain and both were killer. The first tasted like Blueberry while the other has more of a fuel taste with a slight hint of Blueberry. The smoke is smooth and packs a punch. Two bong rips and your good to go for 2 or 3 hours and still beable to function. This strain is highly recommended to any and all. *
> 
> *www.peakseeds.com *




Hey "BG" why isnt this bud very green


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2008)

*If i'm not mistaken the bud you are seeing was cured for a long time and lost some of it's green color. Not only that i think it was a crappy pic. Tell ya one thing the mang the bud taste like berries and hits like a champ. :hubba: *


			
				brookside302 said:
			
		

> Hey "BG" why isnt this bud very green


----------



## growguy (Mar 8, 2008)

will it grow good outside in the northeast? where iam you have til about mid oct. before harvest...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2008)

*Well we haven't tried growing her outside yet but i'm sure she would do very well. You will have more than enough time if you wanted to grow them. *


			
				growguy said:
			
		

> will it grow good outside in the northeast? where iam you have til about mid oct. before harvest...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good! I got my order in to Peak a week or so ago. I couldn't decide on one kind so I got four:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*You should be very happy with their product. We have only grown their Northernberry and Northern Skunk and liked both of them very much.  *


			
				Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Looks good! I got my order in to Peak a week or so ago. I couldn't decide on one kind so I got four:hubba:


----------



## coolasme (Apr 8, 2008)

you sold me,just put in an order for NB and SB,so did you ever get the SB...if so,how was it?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Link not working??


----------



## benamucc (Apr 8, 2008)

TBG...could you explain what makes a strain _easy_  to grow?  and what would make one _hard_ ??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sorry never grew the Skunkberry before but have heard great things.  *


			
				coolasme said:
			
		

> you sold me,just put in an order for NB and SB,so did you ever get the SB...if so,how was it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*It's working now. I forgot they changed their link.  *


			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Link not working??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Any strain that you can grow without any problems or very few problems is an easy strain to grow.   Strains that might be nute sensative might fall under the harder to grow catagory. I hope i'm making sense.  *


			
				benamucc said:
			
		

> TBG...could you explain what makes a strain _easy_ to grow? and what would make one _hard_ ??


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report TBG. I haven't really seen you around the last few days. Good to see you my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Grew out some NS and wow, good stuff! My friends can't get enough. I know this is a Nb thread, but my NS turned a dark purple in the leaves as well as the bud. Have any of yours TBG?


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

this review is right on time , i just ordered some nb 2 weeks ago, for my first grow , i cant wait to get started


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2008)

*Whats up CH. Nope none of our NS turned purple but it was some nice smoke.  *


			
				Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Grew out some NS and wow, good stuff! My friends can't get enough. I know this is a Nb thread, but my NS turned a dark purple in the leaves as well as the bud. Have any of yours TBG?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I will post a pic of my buds, they have a nice purple hugh. They had cool temps at night, so that might have did it. CH


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry no pics, camera is a piece of junk.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2008)

*No problem CH. When ya get the chance post them up.  *


			
				Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Sorry no pics, camera is a piece of junk.


----------

